# Ox Pro



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Good afternoon. I have been looking for a good, cheap projector for my backyard theater and took a chance on the ox pro series 4. Wow! I am not employed or related in any way to them, but the unit has more than met my expectations. Watching tv, dvd's, hooking to my computer- all are great. The sound is superb and I didn't even have to add a separate amplifier or speakers. I honestly can't wait for it to get dark enough- about 9 pm now here in Missouri- to watch the system outside.
Has anyone else had experience with this unit?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

No experience but it doesn't appear to be a HD projector.

From their web site:



> 800 x 600 Native resolution; compatible with XGA resolution of 1024 x 768


----------

